# What happens if i....



## tiffanyjayne (Mar 9, 2013)

Breed a black rex with a PEW rex?

I understand nothing about genes and colour matches but i've been told by two different people today that 1. the red/pink eye is the dominant gene and 2. the black fur is a dominant gene but you can't get a red eyed black mouse.

I don't wish to breed them until i'm sure of the outcome.

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

both are recessive genes! and what you will get will depend on whhat the pew is under the white. And tbere is no way to get a black pink eyed mouse. The closest you can get is dove which is genetically pink eyed black however the coat comes out grey


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Unfortunately you can't be sure of the outcome. Even if you have the pedigree for a few generations it's usually an educated guess. Mice have a lot of surprises!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Unless you have a long known history of both mice's genealogy (generations they come from), there is no way to have any idea, at all, what your outcome would be. Even with a known history, it would be a range of probability, because they are not of the same color variety. Sometimes even that doesn't give surety, because of hidden recessives that match up, without your knowledge. Currently, you are dealing with two known recessive coat colors.

PEW is not usually even carrying the red/pink eyed gene, for starters. PEW, is basically a hidden mouse. It could be any coat color, and often a black-eyed coat color! PEW is sort of like extremely bleached, and the eyes are bleached as well. Breeding a PEW (bleached) mouse to another, makes, most often, more PEW's mice. PEW is recessive. So unless you know what color was started with to make the PEW, you still may not know, even with a history.

Then your black mouse. Black isn't dominate either, just it seems that way. If you breed a black to another black, you often get, mostly, more blacks. Also, you often get a quite a few if you breed one to a mouse carrying the gene for black (which is recessive), but very common. If the pink eyed gene is copied twice on a single black mouse, it will not look black, but be diluted to a greyish color, often called dove. It would then have the pink eyed gene, also another recessive.

Rex is simply a coat variation. That they share it, might make it a maybe thing that at least some babies would be rex. That's about as sure as you could get of that breeding. I can't recall if it's recessive or dominant, but you have two copies. (With a dominant, you only need one to usually see it in the first litter.)

There is a lot of selective breeding involved, over many years, before you can be mostly sure of what coat color will be in a litter. Unless you get multiple mice, of the same coat color, from a breeder, who has already done the work.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I can't top what TCG said! You won't ever be able to be 100% sure of the litter outcome, especially when dealing with mice from untracked lines. They could carry many recessives, and the colors they express are recessive, so unless the other mouse carries a copy of what the other mouse expresses, you won't even see black or PEW.


----------



## tiffanyjayne (Mar 9, 2013)

Brilliant, it's what i needed to hear 
I personally have a dislike for PEWS, i think it may be the pink eyes that put me off but i didn't want to allow the two to mix (i like to breed them once before moving them on) if it was a 100% dead cert i'd just be creating PEWS from all the females, if it's just more likely i can live with it.

Thank you all for your help x


----------

